# hygrometer on the outside of humidor?



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

So im in the market to buy a new humidor since things went wrong with the last one i purchased (long story). And i found a couple i like but they have the hygrometer on the outside of the humidor instead of the inside..why is ithis? does it give an acurrate reading as if it were inside? for example if you look at the solana, which happens to be my top choice right now.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

For the most part, most of the analog hygrometers aren't accurate and require tons of maintenance to keep accurate. I thought it would be a great idea to have one on the outside.... Wrong.

First, it only serves as one place to leak humidity. The are a huge pain in the arse to adjust. Even if they remove, that means that you have to make sure that you keep the seal correct. There are some units that have accurate analogy hygrometers, but Quality Importers isn't known to be one of them. My analog that came with the Round El Rey's hygrometer shipped about 9-10 off, I calibrated it once, within three weeks it was already reading 2-4 off.

My advice... Buy some beads from Heartfelt (so you don't have to worry about RH), buy a humidor that doesn't have glass or an outside hygrometer - perhaps The Cordoba. 

Don't forget if you order from Cheap Humidors, there is a 10% off code for Puff.com members. Also, don't forget some of the other sides (including the Devil Site) where humidors often go for a whole lot less.


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the helpful advice, and i was planning on getting a digital hygrometer cause i have read teh analogs stink. But i cant remove it or anything i love the way the humidor looks, but i think the hygrometer looks stupid. should i just pick a diff humidor if it is just going to leak from there anyway?..and i had the cordoba thats the first humi i had but the guy before me destroyed it it was warped and everything the corner was splitting so i sold it back to him and decided not to buy another off craigslist, so the cordoba is a good humi?



thegoldenmackid said:


> For the most part, most of the analog hygrometers aren't accurate and require tons of maintenance to keep accurate. I thought it would be a great idea to have one on the outside.... Wrong.
> 
> First, it only serves as one place to leak humidity. The are a huge pain in the arse to adjust. Even if they remove, that means that you have to make sure that you keep the seal correct. There are some units that have accurate analogy hygrometers, but Quality Importers isn't known to be one of them. My analog that came with the Round El Rey's hygrometer shipped about 9-10 off, I calibrated it once, within three weeks it was already reading 2-4 off.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't noticed the leaking around my hydrometer but I just like it for looks I have a digital that I stick in there for an actual reading.


----------



## insanepyro36 (Jun 14, 2010)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I haven't noticed the leaking around my hydrometer but I just like it for looks I have a digital that I stick in there for an actual reading.


i know i really like the way the solana looks, but im anal about alot of things so i think im just going to get one without a hygrometer on the outside, right now its between the cordoba(a new one) or the treasure dome 250ct humidor, or the el grande 300ct off cigar bid


----------

